

Sketchpad - Adobe Illustrator circa 1963 - calvin
http://www.swiss-miss.com/2009/08/illustrator-circa-1963.html

======
calvin
From the video: "I once asked Ivan Sutherland, 'How could you possibly have
done the first interactive graphics program, the first non-procedural
programming language, and the first object oriented software system in one
year.' And he said, 'I didn't know it was hard.' "

